# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Участок

## sperk

Привет!
Что значит "От тебя дождешься?" Заранее большое спасибо!!   
at 42:25 Участок " В глушь " [2003] _ серия 1 из 12 - YouTube

----------


## Юрка

> Что значит "От тебя дождешься?"

 Там должен быть не знак вопроса (?), а восклицание (!) или многоточие (...).
Означает противоположное, то есть "от тебя невозможно чего-то дождаться".
Оттенок иронический.

----------


## sperk

Почему он назвал его Декабристом? Заранее большое спасибо!! 
ат 48:54  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6hS0S07wno

----------


## dondublon

> Почему он назвал его Декабристом?
> [COLOR=#000000][FONT=Tahoma]Заранее большое спасибо!!

 Декабрист.
In 14 of December, 1825, group of Russian noblemans try to make little revolution. Unsuccessfully.
The King - Nikolay I - hang some of them, and the send the rest to Siberia, as punishment. 
The wifes of sent noblemans went to Siberia, too, voluntary - to be close to their husbands.

----------


## E-learner

> Почему он назвал его Декабристом?

 Потому что он не смог ужиться в городской милиции и его "сослали" в глушь -- как часть декабристов в Сибирь. 
Сериал не смотрел, отвечаю на основании ютубовского описания.

----------


## sperk

Привет!
Что значит фразы "у одних до шиша, у других от шиша краешек" и "свечку не держала, если сама не видела"? Заранее большое спасибо!! 
at 19:25 и 20:05 Участок " Воробьиная ночь " [2003] _ серия 2 из 12 - YouTube

----------

